# New Orly Collections for Spring 2010



## igswonderworld (Nov 24, 2009)

Good Afternoon ladies & gents,

In addition to our gorgeous OPI & China Glaze Spring 2010 collections, Orly's Spring collection seems to be a promising one!! I found it on Nailmall's Blog so here's a first peek at "Bloom" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





ORLY Bloom Spring i Color Collection 2010 

So everyone brace yourselves for another green - this one looks a little yellower and less grey than the Enchanted Forest, but I'll take it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Somebody was asking for the perfect Barbie pink in another thread, and it seems Blushing Bud from this collection might be a contender...

Here's a close up pic of the colors in the bottles - via Body and Soul

Body and Soul: Coming Soon: Orly Spring 2010 Bloom Collection

For a bigger picture, here's Daisybeauty - Lackoholic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Orly Bloom - våren 2010 - Lackoholic - daisybeauty.com

Also to be released, the Seasonal Color collections for Holidays and Valentines - might look boring but I'll wait for the swatches to decide 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You can see the display on Nailmall's page.

Orly fans out there, hope this will brighten your day a bit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Nov 24, 2009)

thanks for posting this. I can never have enough nail polishes and Orly is one of my favourite brands. I like the look of Wanderine Wine and Pure Petiunia


----------



## BEA2LS (Nov 24, 2009)

they are pretty! i am a fan of  orly though I only have two of them


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 25, 2009)

very nice! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i like the shimmery copper colour - ginger lilly


----------



## igswonderworld (Dec 1, 2009)

Good afternoon ladies, the lovely Mary of Body & Soul, has swatched 3 shades of the Orly Bloom collection that were sent to her. Here are the swatches for you to enjoy...

Body and Soul: Orly Bloom 2010: Wild Wisteria, Pure Petunia & Ginger Lilly

I for one expected a brighter purple creme, for this one looks way too much like Orly Charged Up, and the other 2 are not terribly exciting, but then again I'm a "bright bright bright" gal..

What do you think? Am I right thinking Wild Wisteria is a dupe?


----------



## BEA2LS (Dec 1, 2009)

i agree they could be brighter for spring ^^


----------



## igswonderworld (Dec 8, 2009)

Evening ladies!!! Michelle from All Lacquered Up has swatched the green from Orly Bloom collection and I think this spring we all will have our hands on the best greens EVER!!

Also I think she has the other colors but she's gonna swatch them upon request..

Here's the gorgeous Wandering Vine:

Orly Bloom Spring 2010 Collection Preview | All Lacquered Up

What do you think everyone? I'm thinking a gradation manicure with Wandering Vine and OPI Here Today, Aragon Tomorrow, Jade is the New Black, MAC Peppermint Patti, and Essie Mint Candy Apple - They might not match but I'm still gonna go crazy!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## hauteness (Dec 17, 2009)

The collection looks nice but nothing is super new or unique, I think I'll be passing on these.


----------

